# Fasciolatum bud opening



## dodidoki (May 3, 2014)

Just like some big baloon...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2014)

Don't forget to show the fully opened flowers please. I love this species and along with kentuckiense, I think it makes some of the best Cyp crosses.


----------

